# Multiple Orgasms, thats my M.O.



## Bryce (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey all, looking for advice, been with the same fantastic woman since I was 15 and she was 14...(we are 23 and 22 now). The sex is great and has gotten better and better with time...we both have only had sex with each other and we will be getting married in about a year and a half...My question is this...do you guys have any tricks or advice you can give me in ways to "rise to the occasion" again quickly after the first round...I always want to keep going when I finish, but physically, there is always the issue of not being physically ready...My fiance has been great and hasnt made a big fuss of it, though sometimes it does leave her close with no cigar...I have no issues of pleasuring her with other methods (toys, orally, manually) but once we start with sex and I finish round 1, stopping to use anything besides myself bums her out...So basically do you guys have anything I can try that can help get back to the dance with no pants quicker...right now I'm at anywhere from 40-60 minutes before I'm ready to go again...I love when we have sex, I just wish I could do more than one time since she tends to pretty much always take longer than me...


THANKS FOR ANY HELP YOU HAVE!!!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Next time you "finish" dont tense up and stop. Get going even with a semi rigid you may be able to make her climax. As for recharge, I dont know of anything that works. You may also rub one out an hour or two before. This may make you last longer. I hope this helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

keep going not get going.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bryce (Jul 2, 2013)

meant to mention that also...sorry...just continuing to go is not an option because we are waiting to have kids and she is not on BC, so whenever I go I have to deal with the condom situation...


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Bryce said:


> meant to mention that also...sorry...just continuing to go is not an option because we are waiting to have kids and she is not on BC, so whenever I go I have to deal with the condom situation...


Well thats a horse of another color. Try rubbing one out first then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I am almost 41 years old, just for frame of reference. I am not sure there is much that can be done to improve the refractory time since it is largely reflexive. I guess I am fortunate in that I can stay hard to semi hard for a good 10 minutes after my O. My STBW actually like the semi hard state because it hits her g-spot perfectly. One thing we have found is that if I go first, then take care of her orally or with my fingers, by the time I am done playing, I am ready to go again. I never go straight to the O when I am taking care of her because she likes it when I take my time playing, and I am happy to oblige. Some times I am ready again in 15 minutes, other times it just doesn't happen at all.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Ahhh...condoms change it all...


----------



## Bryce (Jul 2, 2013)

Thound said:


> Well thats a horse of another color. Try rubbing one out first then.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have tried that and it doesnt really help much...and samyeager Thanks, I always try to please her orally or manually after I go with the intent of doing so until I am able to go again, but she is very stubborn and once Ive been in, nothing else will do...I can orally or manually please her for over and hour but once its sex she wont go back...thats kind of where the biggest problem lies...that and yes, the condoms...lol


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Try wearing 2 condoms then take one off after she Os
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bryce (Jul 2, 2013)

haha seriously...did u really just suggest 2 condoms haha and the problem isnt her getting an O, its that I am getting one before she does and even when I get one I dont want to stop but physically i am prevented


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Bryce said:


> haha seriously...did u really just suggest 2 condoms haha and the problem isnt her getting an O, its that I am getting one before she does and even when I get one I dont want to stop but physically i am prevented


You start at the same time right? Tell her to hurry up. I can count on 1 hand how many times she Oed before me or at the same time. I have been married 31 years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Look into "multiple male orgasms". There's books, videos, etc. The idea is that you can train yourself to avoid ejaculating while still having an orgasm. This allows you to keep going as long as you like. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Take Rappaflow. It causes retrograde ejaculation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bryce (Jul 2, 2013)

Thound, Sex is not a rush, She should not have to rush her O, because then its not real...and I'd also like to do this as organically as possible...Pbear I will look into those, thanks...any sites you know of?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

No, but I've got a book at home. I'll post back when I find the name. But you've for google (and amazon, etc)... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Your goal should be for her to O before you do. Can she O with oral or manual stimulation? Then do that so that she O's, then switch to penetration.

Does she only O via penetration? Try using a penetration-type toy (vs. a clitoral), either before or after you O.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (May 23, 2013)

My experience is that trying to hold out until she reaches her O usually screws up the the experience for both. She will sense you are trying to hold on longer and will feel pressure to O faster which will actually cause her to not O at all. 

What you need to address is your 40 minute refractory period. That is not normal for somebody as young as you. You should be ready to go again on average in 10 minutes and then your next go will last a lot longer she will already be warmed up. 

Are you exercising daily? Had your testosterone checked? If I'm taking a little too long for your second or third go my wife will scoot over and start whispering the filthiest things I can imagine in my ear and that usually gets the engine started!:smthumbup:

Just saw Norajane's post and she is so right. We also do what she is describing, Ladies first as they say. If you really want to try blowing her mind, try a week of only her getting to O while you abstain. Make it all about her every once in awhile. My wife does this everyone once in a while when she declares "This my week" and just dreading the day when she comes to me says "This is my month" LOL


----------



## Bryce (Jul 2, 2013)

NoraJane, I do try to get her first, I will generally either oral or manual stimulate her for a long while and once she really gets going she starts begging for actual sex, which is obviously hard to hold off on...she can O with pentration or other avenues...she does have a toy, which I am totally ok with using, but for some reason she isnt a big fan of using it (i know, weird), 

Lord Summerisle, good thoughts also, I agree that trying to hold it in does kind of weaken the power of it, and throws everything off a bit...I dont exercise by going to the gym or anything but I do have a job that requires me to be in decent shape...the refractory period of over 30 is kind of a new issue, before I was at about 20-25, and for some reason lately Im not only going quicker but that refractory period is longer...as for all about her, I am totally fine with that and have told her as much, but whenever we get to fooling around, she starts begging for me


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Bryce said:


> Thound, Sex is not a rush, She should not have to rush her O, because then its not real...and I'd also like to do this as organically as possible...Pbear I will look into those, thanks...any sites you know of?


That was a joke


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

viagra!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> viagra!


Other than the 4 hour erection does it make you last longer?
I have never tried it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

As NoraJane suggested, ladies first, then one more just to be sure, then a third to be heard, THEN you penetrate!

It's highly possible that she is begging for PIV because she wants a deeper Gspot orgasm after you've taken care of her digitally. If you feel so inclined, you could penetrate her with one of her toys, while your orally ravish her clit...Just make sure you tilt the toy UPWARDS not DOWNWARDS. Be prepared for an explosion!

If you can give her three good orgasms topped off with a Gspot O, followed by PIV, you won't need to worry about round two until she comes round...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Thound said:


> Other than the 4 hour erection does it make you last longer?
> I have never tried it.


No, it doesn't make you last longer, but it does keep the penis slightly more erect after ejaculation than it would normally be. It doesn't make round 2 any easier than round 2 would normally be unless you take a second dose, which isn't recommended.


----------



## Bryce (Jul 2, 2013)

Anon great advice...maybe a new way for me to approach it...I will surely be trying this when we see each other again...We are dealing with a short term long distance issue where we only see each other about once a week for the next couple months...which probably doesnt help since Ive been used to getting it 3-5 nights a week for the past few years...


----------



## Work-In-Progress (May 21, 2013)

My wife has trouble getting an O from intercourse so I typically have to use a vibrator on her to get her close, and then we go to cowgirl on the floor (her best position for having an O, and it's on the floor as it allows deeper penetration with the hard surface compared to the bed). Doesn't always work, but that's the best strategy for us. 

Another possibility you could try that I just recently discovered: A lot of times I give her an O with the vibrator. Then I would give her a few minutes to recover since she has very intense O's from the vibrator before I would have my turn. Well recently I decided I would get on her in missionary immediately after she O'd. Holy cow, that drove her wild and she actually had on O in missionary, which was only like the 2nd or 3rd time she has in that position in 16 years of marriage. I did that the other night, and while she didn't O, she was actually laughing because it felt so good.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

as you age the refractory period lengthens


sigh


but at least in 7 years I can get the AARP discount at the movie theater!! Huzzah!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WIP, I love that kind of sex, so filled with passion and ...cherriness! Now thats fun stuff! Sometimes, the "out of control" passion that unleashed all restraint can produce a bigger O that any technique discovered! A woman's arousal is mostly responsive, so when a man unleashes in response to the passion of the moment, it really RAMPS it up!


----------



## Work-In-Progress (May 21, 2013)

Yes, it is great! Now I just need to work on getting her excited to actually have sex. That is what makes things so frustrating when she has little interest in doing something she clearly enjoys.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I can see how frustrating that is and how husbands either shut down or become the maid in order to reduce her stress level so she can relax and get into sex. Do she think her stress level plays a role in her sex drive? Under what circumstances do you notice her willingness?


----------



## Work-In-Progress (May 21, 2013)

She has a willingness, but she's seemingly always tired (we have three kids 8 to 1 1/2, and she works full time). And when we do it, she's seemingly not into it much, though she always claims otherwise. It's come down to her telling me when she's ready (about once a week at best), and I almost never initiate, which i think is part of the problem. I've been reading the MMSL blog, and making a few small changes which I think it helping. We also did the 5 love languages test, and are both trying harder on those results. Mine is touch, so I think that is helping her realize the importance of touch and sex.


----------

